# 2 Li'l Red wagon's from the 70's



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

These are 2 Li'l Red Wagon paper bodies I did. The brush painted metallic blue p/u has clear window's & a nicely detailed paper interior with seats & nice dashboard details. The years were not to kind to the green one that was converted to a Van using paper & supported with toothpicks glued in.These were from the Auto World (Kovelski era) book on HO racing mods.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Sorry ! forgot the Photo's !*

Here are the pix for the above ! Thanx, Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Miracle they held up all this time!! If someone bet me 2 years ago they made slotcar bodies out of paper I would have lost my shirt!! And to think, the mini lindys were just one aisle over at the hobby store!!! :tongue: You were creative, weren't you???


Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a slot car mag from the late 60's that has the LRW body cut on the back cover. 
Pretty cool


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Miracle they held up all this time!! If someone bet me 2 years ago they made slotcar bodies out of paper I would have lost my shirt!! And to think, the mini lindys were just one aisle over at the hobby store!!! :tongue: You were creative, weren't you???
> 
> 
> Joe


 Thanx fer the kudo's Joe !
Creativity is the real name of the game in HO !
Too bad mine was not as appreciated then as it is now but thats life !


Neal:dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> I have a slot car mag from the late 60's that has the LRW body cut on the back cover.
> Pretty cool


 
Scan it in and send it around. We could all have paper LRWs.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have to dig it out... when I come across it again. I'll do so.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Can you use this one???

http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_History/Redwgn1.jpg


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine wouldn't look any better.. so why not?

I was actually looking for that link.. I knew I saw this on-line before

good find!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Something a little different*

Or, you could use the picture as a template for some thin sheet plastic... :hat:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Can you use this one???
> 
> http://www.supervipersystems.com/VargoSpeedway/HO_History/Redwgn1.jpg


I didnt follow your link till I uploaded the same pic, I had it on my pc but couldnt find it till today


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have often wondered what would happen if we made slot cars from beer can aluminum. Crashes would cause real damage. Body work would be real. Cheap too. 

I even came up with a motto. "Crash all you want, we'll drink more"!!!!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

old blue said:


> I have often wondered what would happen if we made slot cars from beer can aluminum. Crashes would cause real damage. Body work would be real. Cheap too.
> 
> I even came up with a motto. "Crash all you want, we'll drink more"!!!!


Old Blue, I'll drink to that !:thumbsup: I mean if it will help out the cause I am all for it ! LOL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ford....*

Aluminum bodies...very good idea. Would also like a resin Pinto that blows up when it gets hit in the rear....BOOM!

Bob...fix or repair daily...zilla


----------

